# Mariachis



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

Please suggest some classic Mexican songs to request from Mariachis. There is a certain bar in the Jardin in Guanajuato where I like to hear them play, but when approached I can't ask for a specific song because I don't know the music. I'm a geezer so like the old stuff like Vicente Fernandez. Super Seven has a good CD. Please suggest some songs to request.

Also, what should the band be paid for a song; Not only the 5 piece band in Mariachi dress, but the 2 piece Mariachis in street dress that approach you in the backstreet bars?

I guess it could vary depending on location. I will be visiting Guanajuato City; not PV.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

La Negra is one of my favorites.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you Jreboll
Actually when I was in Guanajuato about 5 years ago I requested Son de la Negra from on of the Mariachi bands in the Jardin and was told they either didn't know it well or didn't like to play it because it was not from that region.
Funny thing is that I was trying to think of another song but couldn't remember the name. It was Guantanamera, the Cuban song. I have heard them play that song in Guanajuato.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Partial to "Lástima Que Seas Ajena"
*



*and
"Hermoso Cariño"
*



*


----------

